# SoundMAX Fehlermeldung



## Mauseprinz (29. März 2011)

Seit heute kommt immer die Meldung:

Ihre Audiohardwarekonfiguration hat sich geändert. Sie müssen SoundMAX neu installieren.
Ich habe schon geschaut aber meine Grafikkarte hat zur Zeit den aktuellsten Treiber.
Ich habe nichts deinstalliert. Was kann ich jetzt machen bzw. wo bekomme ich das her?
Kennt vieil. jemand einen passenden Link?

Ich kann nichts mehr hören, ob beim zocken oder Musik. 

Mein System:

Intel Core 2 CPU 6700 
3,25 GB RAM
WIN 7
32 BIT System
ATI Raedeon HD 5800


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2011)

Du mmusst mal nach Treibern für Dein Mainboard suchen, denn da geht es wohl den Onboardsoundchip. Oder benutzt Du sound per HDMI Deiner Grafikkarte?


----------

